
Entrepreneurs value 'ideas' over wealth, study finds - getp
http://www.physorg.com/news130164408.html
======
workpost
Wouldn't a statement like this make more sense after the entrepreneur has sold
his / her first company? Once you've obtained a certain amount of money and
success, ideas become a lot more important because you've got the freedom to
choose which ideas you want to develop?

------
SwellJoe
But I thought we'd already established that ideas are worthless. Right?

